# The Masters Ban Saying ‘Dilly Dilly’, It’s A Sad Day For Freedom



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 5, 2018)

Bud Light can’t be overly happy that saying “dilly dilly” will get fans tossed from The Masters, which starts tomorrow (4/05).

Bunkered Online editor Bryce Ritchie recently tweeted, “Just been told security staff at Augusta National have been handed a sheet with a list of sayings that are prohibited. I’m told ‘dilly dilly’ is one of them. Patrons who shout out these phrases will be ‘removed’ immediately.”


The news spread like wildfire across America through Thursday night and into Wednesday morning. Naturally, people aren’t pleased.

It didn’t take long for Bud Light to respond, and claim they’ll be shipping 1,000 “dilly dilly” shirts to Augusta for the major golf event.


Let me just say that this is one of the lamest moves I’ve ever seen in pro golf. You’re now going to get tossed for saying “dilly dilly” during the event? Seems like something a pissed off and whiny young girl who can’t attend a sleepover came up with. And no, I’m not just saying this because I drink Bud Light and there is a “DILLY DILLY” hat on my desk. They’re totally unrelated. Don’t ask questions about what I keep on my desk and why it’s there.

Secondly, everybody already thinks that golf is the softest mainstream sport in the world. Not sure banning sayings from commercials is going to improve its image. Do you know what hockey fans do at games? They get blitzed, pound on the glass and dream of the day they get to jump on the ice to fight a player. Hockey players are as tough as they come and the fans are a reflection of the sport’s mentality. Golfers are weak and pathetic relative to most other athletes. Apparently, the people in control of making decisions are also just as weak. Sad! Might have to go scoop up myself another “dilly dilly” shirt. Would seem like the only logical thing to do in the name of freedom.

http://dailycaller.com/2018/04/04/the-masters-bud-light-dilly-dilly/


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Bear Ye...Bear Ye!, that's good

Back to a golf clap!

Suppose, "It's in the hole!" is banned too?

Dilly...Dilly!


----------



## cda (Apr 5, 2018)

Bud

Wiser

Bud

Wiser


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 5, 2018)

cda, Hope Jar doesn't ban "Dilly..Dilly here!

"I love this forum man!"


----------



## conarb (Apr 5, 2018)

*The story behind it*


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for the reference, Conarb.  I was wondering what they had against Lavender Blue.


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 6, 2018)

Dilly Dilly!!


----------



## mark handler (Apr 6, 2018)

You are claiming it is a Sad day when you cannot advertise a product that does not sponsor the event?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
I call it capitalism.


----------



## rktect 1 (Apr 6, 2018)

What the hell is a dilly dilly?


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 6, 2018)

rktect 1 said:


> What the hell is a dilly dilly?



Click link in post #5


----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2018)

I think architects lead self designed sheltered  lives.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 6, 2018)

I went to a high school basketball tournament and saw a small group of high school aged boys siting about 10 rows down from us. It was real quite when the opposing team got ready to shoot their free throws....these pranksters yelled out "Dilly..Dilly!" and the free-throw shooter looked over at them, It was priceless, the crowd busted out laughing.

We need a Dilly.. Dilly button when we agree with conarb!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Does anybody even know if you can get a bud-light at the Masters? 

I think they should fly over with a plane and banner that sez.......

Dilly..Dilly!


----------



## mark handler (Apr 8, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Does anybody even know if you can get a bud-light at the Masters?
> 
> I think they should fly over with a plane and banner that sez.......
> 
> Dilly..Dilly!


You mean violate the no fly zone? And violate others rights, not being a sponsor of the event....


----------



## conarb (Apr 8, 2018)

mark handler said:


> You mean violate the no fly zone? And violate others rights, not being a sponsor of the event....


The FAA does have flight restrictions under FDC NOTAM 4/3621:



			
				FAR NOTAM 4/3621 said:
			
		

> Pursuant to 14 CFR section 99.7, special security instructions, commencing one hour
> before the scheduled time of the event until one hour after the end of the event.
> 
> All aircraft operations; including parachute jumping, unmanned aircraft and remote controlled aircraft,
> ...



The FAA does grant waivers, those biplanes towing banners are operating under FAA waivers, they have to get waivers for every event, there is no such thing as a blanket waiver for banner operators.  See, just like contractors have to learn codes, aircraft pilots have to learn Federal Regulations, and they are tested more rigorousley than contractors. 

¹ https://www.faa.gov/uas/where_to_fly/airspace_restrictions/media/Sports_TFR-UAS_Handout.pdf


----------

